# Little Scorpion (U. yaschenkoi?)



## PhilK (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey all, I just rehoused this little fella who has been buried for months and months. He's very fat, and I think he's a _Urodacus yashcenkoi_

Can anyone tell me why he's so fat, and whether he is in fact a _yaschenkoi_?















The new set-up


----------



## hornet (Sep 27, 2007)

definatly not yaschenkoi, manicatus by the looks, ready for a moult, i'd chuck it on coco peat/sand mix, i use white sand


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 27, 2007)

i like him  (the guy in the reflection) the scorp is gorgeous too! hehe


----------



## PhilK (Sep 27, 2007)

Only just noticed the reflection! How embarrassing.
Cocopeat and sand? ARGH I just changed it!!! OK tomorrow I will go out and buy cocopeat.. sigh. Does it still need a false bottom?
What're the general care requirements for _U. manicatus_?


----------



## hornet (Sep 27, 2007)

may not be manicatus but looks like it, mark will give you a better answer. False bottom is good. Dont change it just buy a yaschenkoi for it


----------



## PhilK (Sep 27, 2007)

I must've put too much water in, as it is like MUD!!! I've taken little Elephant out and put him/her into a tupperware container for the night, with cocopeat/sand and a little rock and shelter...

Vry annoyed because I had it _on_ cocopeat/sand and changed it all hahaha. Will just put in what I took out tomorrow... Do _manicatus_ burrow like _yaschenkoi_?


----------



## hornet (Sep 27, 2007)

manicatus dont generally burrow so thas why i'm thinking it may not be manicatus as they generally just dig a scrape under a rock.


----------



## lilmissrazz (Sep 27, 2007)

i know nothing bout scorps but why is it that big?? looks like its gunna burst thru its skin


----------



## hornet (Sep 27, 2007)

nearing a moult, they get large so the exoskeleton splits


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 27, 2007)

yer i was wondering that too, well i know next time what i need to do to make my exoskeleton split :shock:












:lol:


----------



## lilmissrazz (Sep 27, 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhh ok i didnt realise they got so huge before a molt... only use to yabbies lol isnt as noticable as a scorp molt obviously hehehe


----------



## PhilK (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah he is a little fatty. You can almost see the next exoskeleton throuh the membrane between plates.

I've heard _manicatus_ burrow like crazy, hornet?


----------



## ashley81 (Sep 27, 2007)

with your false bottem what do u guys use in between the rocks and dirt, i use weed mat


----------



## Oskorei (Sep 27, 2007)

looks like it might be preggers mate?


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 27, 2007)

He is a real cutey


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 27, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> He is a real cutey


 
which one? :lol:


----------



## PhilK (Sep 27, 2007)

Quit it herpsrule!!

Don't think it's pregnant, because I got it _ages_ ago and it hasn't been in contact with any other scorps.. Hope it busts its skin soon!


----------



## jonesc1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Definately a manicatus and it looks gravid to me. How long ago did u get it? Scorpions have an 18 month gestation period and can store sperm for an ideal time, so could quite possibly be gravid.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 27, 2007)

I got it about 2 years ago, and it's only quite little, could it really be pregnant?

Mark reckons it's a Urodacus macrurus... Any ideas?


----------



## jonesc1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Manicatus don't get massive unlike the "desert" scorpions, and judging by the overall size of yours, length, width regardless of the swelling, id say its mature size. If not it wouldn't bulge that much if it was just going to shed. My females gave birth at a similar size to yours, so just going from my experiences, I'd say its a gravid manicatus. Congrats! I'd talk to bylo though, he has a great deal of knowledge when it comes to inverts.


----------



## bylo (Sep 27, 2007)

I would say it is a _U. macrurus_ and I think she is ready to shed.
also if she has been buried for so long she would have a hell of an apatite and has pigged out tremendously.
and if she was that fat and pregnant here babies would be visible through here skin on here under belly


----------



## PhilK (Sep 27, 2007)

No babies visible and she hasn't eaten in ages! Like months and months.
She's sealed up in a urine sample jar with a cm or so of cocopeat/sand... hoping to keep her there til her shed.
Atfer that is she right to be kept on a false bottom open air system of 50:50 cocopeat:sand?


----------



## Trouble (Sep 27, 2007)

No offence or anything, but it looks like a overgrown tick
That shows I dont kno much about scorps


----------



## bylo (Sep 27, 2007)

Its had to of eaten something ?


----------



## PhilK (Sep 27, 2007)

No, it's burrow has been sealed up for at least 3 months! Porbably more! Could she be infested with worms or something?

As for keeping, is what I said above OK for her to be kept on?


----------



## bylo (Sep 27, 2007)

it is definitely starting ecdysis and should be kept in humid air tight jar , i havent seen them that fat before with out pigging out on crickets


----------



## PhilK (Sep 27, 2007)

Hopefully it works out well then. It's sitting in a jar at the moment.


----------



## Brettix (Sep 27, 2007)

Aaah the suspense !


----------



## hornet (Sep 28, 2007)

yea even with no food they can still get quite large. Manicatus dont burrow they dig scrapes under a rock or other similar item so i would say not manicatus. To me it looks to dark for macrurus but colors are not a reliable identification feature so i'd say either macrurus or another related desert scorp. Definatly not gravid, only species that is that small full grown in the urodaucs genus would be U. armatus. Make sure you have moist sand in the jar with it. 3% water will do for the ecdysis chamber.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 28, 2007)

It is on moist sand/cocopeat mix. It definitel burrows. In it's tank it burrowed straight down to the glass.
Must say I prefer the scrape-dwellers. More surface active.

PS looking for a male _elongatus_!


----------



## hornet (Sep 28, 2007)

scrape dwellers are not always surface active, manicatus certainly isnt.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 28, 2007)

Fair enough... my _elongatus_ has been out every night since I've had him. At the moment he's sitting atop his rock. I've already seen it more than I ever saw any of my _yaschenkoi_ so I guess I was just generalising!!

Looks like _elongatus_ are my favourite hahaha.

Does anyone keep (or have) _Urodacus spinatus_?


----------



## mattyj (Oct 3, 2007)

shouldnt be too long now.could raising the temperature a bit help with moulting


----------



## PhilK (Oct 3, 2007)

I've put it back in it's tank, because the urine sample jar was smelling like mold... It's burrowed all the way down to the pebbles (the false bottom layer of the false bottom system... will it drown?!)


----------



## mattyj (Oct 3, 2007)

not if you add water to it LOL..personally i would have left it in the container


----------

